# Vostok Troika



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all, I am thinking of buying a Vostok Troika off Zenitar, does anyone have feedback on these watches. Its the one with the blue dial and tachy on the bezel. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

This was the first Vostok I purchased and it put me onto the slippery slope :lol: Although not from Zenitar, I have purchased from Victor and have nothing but good experience from him.

I bought it new and it slightly differs from your one in the fact that it doesn't have the 'tachy' on the bezel, and has a skeleton case back, not sure from the listing whether your one does.

I was very impressed with the watch, it is chunky, solid and heavy compared to others. The bracelet on mine was the bog standard Vostok one which is thin and delicate and gives the impression that it wouldn't take much to break and that adjusting it may cause more problems due to its cheap feel quality. I thought about fitting another but it doesn't get that amount of wrist time, I will change it in time though.

Bracelet aside its a great watch for the money and looks good too. The lume is adequate but dont expect hours of shine.

Hope this helps.

Richard


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fray Bentos said:


> Hi,
> 
> This was the first Vostok I purchased and it put me onto the slippery slope :lol: Although not from Zenitar, I have purchased from Victor and have nothing but good experience from him.
> 
> ...


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fray Bentos said:


> Hi,
> 
> This was the first Vostok I purchased and it put me onto the slippery slope :lol: Although not from Zenitar, I have purchased from Victor and have nothing but good experience from him.
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard, going by the bay listing it does have the glass back, my other option is http://zenitarcamera.com/0061a I love the clean numbers on the face and the slim fingers, I may give this a go first.


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

Once again, a nice standard auto 'sub' vostok komandirskie. As with the 'troika', soild as houses, and a well tried and tested mech. I have the one with the dial numbers on the black ring with 'sub' with red star on the tower in the centre.

Nice clear dial on your one tho.

Either way you go a nice start to the collection.

Regards

Richard


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I had one; very nice watch...

I recommend Roy's steel bracelet - improved mine no end!

Good watch!


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

I have ordered my standard auto 'sub' vostok komandirskie, now the long wait until I can examine my new toy - can't wait.  Thanks for the strap tip, wonder what a blue mock crock leather (to match the face) would look like?


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

A pleasant surprise dropped through my door this morning, my Vostok submarine auto, in it's factory box, no bigger than 2 packs of 10 woodbine end to end, I was very surprised at the quality of the watch for the price, Â£24 plus Â£15 p+p, it looks even better than the bay listing, the second hand sweep seems very smooth, not quite as smooth as my Sewills Ark Royal swiss, but much smoother than my Invicta divers with a Jap movement. I think I have the Soviet watch bug now.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Well it's no good just telling us about it! WE WANT PICS!


----------

